# Do any live steam engines have insulated wheels?



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi,
I have an inside DCC layout. Power to the rails needed for turnouts etc.
Are there any smaller starter engines that have insulated wheels to allow them to run on the tracks when the power is on?
Thanks
TOM


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Roundhouse Engineering offers insulated wheels as an option on at least some of their locomotives, and best of all, they all "_*Run like a Roundhouse*_".

A quote from the Roundhouse website FAQs...

"Can I run steam engines along side my electric ones?* 

Insulated wheels are fitted as standard on certain models and are an optional extra on others, but not 'basic series' models, so you can operate ROUNDHOUSE steam locomotives on the same track as your electric trains without shorting out the system.
Because a working steam engine exhausts a certain amount of water and oil from the chimney, track cleaning may be required a little more frequently but this does not normally cause a problem."
*


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Tom,

I can only reply about what I am familiar with, Ruby drivers are NOT insulated. I have built 4 locos from three Ruby kits and they were not insulated. Since most steamers are driven with side rods, the wheels would have to be insulated between the wheel and the "tire". The driver I used to cast my drivers for my Heisler had a thin plastic or maybe epoxy layer between the wheel and the tire. (but I can't remember what brand the engine was) 
Larry


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Roundhouse also solves the problem of potentially shorting the track through the siderods and valve gear, because they drive through the axels due to the outside-frame design.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

This may seem a dumb question, but are you thinking about running live steam indoors? Or are you planning to move outdoors? Chuck


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Running indoors should not be a problem as they wouldn't put out any more pollution than burning a few candles. Just make sure you don't start any fires outside of the locomotive and it would be a good idea to have a fire extinguisher handy. I have run mine on rollers in the shop many times with no problems.


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Once, my friend Larry Green came over and ran one of his engines while I was running my GS5. About the time we shut down the carbon monoxide detector began to scream. Small engines run for a limited amount of time indoors seem not to be a problem. But serious long runs with big engines can be problematic.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

I have participated in indoor running sessions in Canada with Aster alcohol fired locos that lasted for as much as three or four hours. The fumes from the unburned alcohol was far more of a problem than anything else. 

A friend in PA has a basement layout that he uses all winter long. The whole thing boils down to the same issue as painting or using solvents inside... VENTILATION. 

Just make adequate provisions for that and run inside to your heart's desire.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I know that we are getting off topic, but it's always nice to reminisce and tell stories. 
My first introduction to Gauge 1 was on a trip to the UK in I think 1974, and the G1MRA used to have a monthly meet in the basement of the Model Railway Club building in London, near Kings Cross. 
The room was probably 40 feet by 20 feet, as the portable track was set up and measured about 30 feet by 15 feet, and was tight against two walls. 
So, all the spectators stood shoulder to shoulder down the two available sides, while the 'drivers' were inside the track. 
Most locos were alcohol, but there were a couple of coal fired ones too. 
By the end of the evening, most people were crouching down as there was a thick 'smog' from about the four foot level and above! 
There were high windows down one side of the room that were opened, but it didn't seem to help much. 
Ah, the good old days!!! 
Tom, not that it helps you, but 'some' of the larger Aster locos had insulated tires, but hardly starter locos. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

It's winter and I didn't want to wait until warm weather to bench run the Aster kit I'm building so I went ahead and ran the engine in my work room. By the second tank of butane the smog bank had descended from the ceiling to the point where it was quite unpleasant. 

When operating, steam engines use quite a bit of steam oil injected into the cylinders. This steam oil winds up going out the stack in the steam mist and collects around the ceiling. If you are into the real steam experience, it does make your whole room smell just like a real steam engine. 

As to insulated wheels, some have them some don't. Two of my Accucraft are just fine but as said earlier, the ruby isn't. Some Asters are but some aren't.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

With six tracks, running 24 hours per day, indoors, DH does sometimes get a bit smokey...











Then there is the day I took delivery on my factory built Scotsman. Couldn't wait to run it, indoors. The sound you hear in the background is my smoke alarm...


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Jim Stapleton's contention that adequate ventilation is the answer. When Larry and I set off the alarms, I did not have enough ventilation. Now, I have to figure out a system for which the fresh air coming in to replace the exhausted air doesn't freeze me out during the winter (it's 7° F outside right now).


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

I run indoors almost daily, with an exhaust fan running. 

Dave


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi,
Thanks for all the info. I might want to get a small 1/20.33 live steam locomotive to run occasionally when my layout has progressed a little more.
In the mean time I will be looking and getting info about what types are available.
TOM


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, check out this site: roundhouse-eng.com. It contains much information and you can't go wrong with their products and service. My #12, shown below, is one of their engines, with all wheels insulated. 

Larry


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi,
Just found something cute:










http://www.boehm-stirling-shop.com/...anguage=en 

TOM


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes there were, for a while Aster made their engines insulated in order to be compatible with two rail electric and that was a very good idea, then just about when their prices started to head for the sky, they stopped doing it without any explanation to customers. However I think I can provide this explanation: to make a live steam engine two rail insulated you must have rim insulated drivers. Thats ok for electic driven engines in HO or O scale, however our engines become hot in service and this led to some problems notably with the Bavarian Mallet, I had a friend who built one from a kit and had his driver rims loose, he had to reorder a complete set of drivers from Aster dismantle his engine and re build it. shortly after this they stopped insulated engines. Engines I kow that were insulated for sure include the following: PRR K4 , so I presume the NYC J1 is too, Nord Chapelon, SNCF 2-3-2 U 1 and as I said the Bavarian Mallet . There are probably many others from that time span. It is too bad they quit it as it was a real operating nicety to change from diesel or electric to steam, live.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

the LGB /Aster Frank s model has insulated wheels 
Roundhouse Sandy River does too


----------



## Skeeterweazel (Feb 11, 2014)

Supposedly Lumberjack has insulated wheels.
https://www.reynaulds.com/products/Regner/25401.aspx


----------



## Accucraft UK (Sep 16, 2013)

The majority of Accucraft (UK) NG locos have insulated wheels but the 1:32 locos are un-insulated (to obtain the correct scale appearance).

Graham.


----------



## Pauli (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom
possibly the Regner Easy-line locomotives have insulated wheels. They are also lower priced, and exremely good runners. Maybee you read German? Then check their online catalogue at www.regner-dampftechnik.de Their larger models all have insulated wheels. Also, maerklin sold a smallish livesteamer "Br89" (T3) that surprisingly often can be bought on German e-bay, new and boxed, for about 700-800 Euros ($1000?). I own one, and one other member of Stockholm Livesteamers just started his livesteam hobby with one. It`s 90% Regner, and runs great.


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

The AML USRA 0-6-0 has insulated wheels. Although I was surprised to find this when I got it, I'm now surprised to hear this isn't the case with all Accucraft locomotives.


----------

